

Hex: Reimplementing TeX in Haskell - pwg
http://luispedro.org/software/hex

======
dbaupp
Is this related to jgm's HeX[1] at all?

[1]: <https://github.com/jgm/HeX>

~~~
frugalfirbolg
The code looks substantially different and technically the names are
different. HeX is pronounced "Hek", and Hex is probably pronounced "Heks".

